# Where does the 1.8S really redline?



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

The tachometer on my 04 standard tranny 1.8S says it redlines at 6500 rpm. Frankly, I've never gone over about 5.5K because the engine noise freaked me out and I wasn't getting much additional engine output.

So does the car really redline at 6.5K or does it spin a bit higher? Is it a hard fuel cut? Anybody actually routinely bounce off the rev limiter on this car?


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

matt123 said:


> The tachometer on my 04 standard tranny 1.8S says it redlines at 6500 rpm. Frankly, I've never gone over about 5.5K because the engine noise freaked me out and I wasn't getting much additional engine output.
> 
> So does the car really redline at 6.5K or does it spin a bit higher? Is it a hard fuel cut? Anybody actually routinely bounce off the rev limiter on this car?



Why would you want to do this?


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I wouldn't, it's a matter of curiosity.

Some cars run smoothly all the way to redline. When i'm driving my other vehicle I routinely hold it at 6K rpms (it redlines at 6500) because that's the peak of the power curve. I often bounce off the rev limiter in that car.

The Sentra clearly does not like high rpms, but I was wondering if anybody actually took it up that high and where the real redline was.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rev limit will knock you back at around 6750rpm. hitting that=not good.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

6750 eh? Thanks for the reply, do you know from 1st hand experience?  

I'm not surprised that you say hitting redline is not good in the Sentra. The engine sounds really, really nasty at anything over 5K.

It really varies from car to car though. Some cars are a pleasure to drive at redline and develop their peak power at just shy of the hard fuel cut.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup, some cars are like that, but not most nissans.

We have a meaty torque band starting very low and tapering off up top.

part of the byproduct of an 80x88 bore vs. stroke.



matt123 said:


> 6750 eh? Thanks for the reply, do you know from 1st hand experience?
> 
> I'm not surprised that you say hitting redline is not good in the Sentra. The engine sounds really, really nasty at anything over 5K.
> 
> It really varies from car to car though. Some cars are a pleasure to drive at redline and develop their peak power at just shy of the hard fuel cut.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Our cars max hp stops at 6rpm in the manual, so why would you wanna go past the max hp mark..? And plus it is bad for you car to go into the redline.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

It's not neccesarily bad to take a car to redline. It sounds like from what chimmike said, however, it's not a good idea for the Sentra. I asked the question mostly out of curiousity.

I do have another car that is very free revving and is meant to run at near redline, it makes max HP and torque just before the fuel cut-off. The turbo'd nature of the car coupled with a very shortly geared 6 speed makes bouncing off the rev-limiter quite easy and quite common - it was built this way to keep the engine on boil as the turbo needs to be over 5K to be most effective. The engine is happy all the way up to redline so it happens easily.

It was how I drive my other car that got me thinking about the Nissan, hence the question. 

Thanks for the replies chimmike.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't know much about the 1.8 and 2.5., but it would be a sin "NOT" to redline your car if it was an SR20 powered car. They love to be redlined.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

matt123 said:


> 6750 eh? Thanks for the reply, do you know from 1st hand experience?
> 
> I'm not surprised that you say hitting redline is not good in the Sentra. The engine sounds really, really nasty at anything over 5K.
> 
> It really varies from car to car though. Some cars are a pleasure to drive at redline and develop their peak power at just shy of the hard fuel cut.



01' 1.8 mine goes all the way right up to exactly where the needle hits the red and it throws me into second. Not sure what rpm exactly but right at the red. Mines automatic though, not exactly a street machine but fun to drive.

BTW my 1.8 revs all the way up and you know what? Stock exhaust but Ive never heard any other car roar as clean as mine at around 5 thousand.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Justt out of curiosity, what kind of car is this? Because no turbo car is meant to hit the rev limiter. You never want to cut fuel from a turbo charged engine. Doing so will kill your car. 

The bouncing sound isnt a rev limiter, thats the baby jesus screaming at you to stop before you blow your motor.


----------



## Baby_Jesus (Jan 23, 2005)

sometimes i hit the rev limiter. at the track it's happened when im trying to juice the shit out of each gear....


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

It's a Mazdaspeed Miata.

Trust me, no harm is done taking that engine to the redline. Hitting the limiter happens on occasion. Chewing through the last 1500 rpms is as easy as chewing through the first 1500 - it's a lot of fun to keep her on boil as much as possible.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The last point on your tachometre's red area is where Nissan in testing ran the engine for an hour straight and it blew up. That means it is occassionaly alright to run it to that point. Car companies put rev limiters in their ECUs to prevent people from revving past redline and crapping their transmissions. When I am at the track, I run my engine to right before the rev limiter and then go to the next gear... Nissan engines can take it easily. Just do not make a habit of doing it while daily driving. You should be shifting around 3500 rpms anyway for fuel economy, and with fuel being as expensive as it is, I suggest you do.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> The last point on your tachometre's red area is where Nissan in testing ran the engine for an hour straight and it blew up. That means it is occassionaly alright to run it to that point. Car companies put rev limiters in their ECUs to prevent people from revving past redline and crapping their transmissions. When I am at the track, I run my engine to right before the rev limiter and then go to the next gear... Nissan engines can take it easily. Just do not make a habit of doing it while daily driving. You should be shifting around 3500 rpms anyway for fuel economy, and with fuel being as expensive as it is, I suggest you do.


No offense, but what may be expensive for you may not be expensive for others.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Premium (93 octane), which I run in my car, is around $2.89 per gallon... which is amazing since it was just $3.18 last week. I really cannot complain, though, when I am in Great Britain, it is around £4.00 per litre of low-grade. Talk about poor Brits...


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the advice I knew there had to be a certain engine speed at which I should be shifting for better fuel economy.


----------



## Baby_Jesus (Jan 23, 2005)

1st gear = 30mph
2nd gear = 55mph
3rd gear = 85mph
4th gear = 110ish
5th gear = dont know.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this comment is retarded. fuel is expensive for everyone. Not to mentionyou drive a sentra so that rules out the fact of you being rich. 

Hitting your rev limiter is the worst idea ever, meaning that the engine is cutting fuel while is moving a a high speed ( 6750 rpms). so, when on earth would you starve an engine of fuel at the speed? its catostrophic to you engine. Shift at your power peak, there is no point of shifting higher when you arent making more power. Believe it or not if you keep your can " ob boil" all the time, it will die out alot sooner than it will if you drive normally.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

_Not to mentionyou drive a sentra so that rules out the fact of you being rich_.

I'm not looking to get into an argument, but making face value judgements based on what somebody drives (or wears) as a determining factor of wealth (or lack thereof) is a classic pitfall usually made by those that most lack it. This is a lesson I know well based on the sorts of posts I see at a money forum where I'm quite active. 

Fuel is not expensive for everyone. For some, fuel going to $3 a gallon is a big problem. For others it is not. To suggest that somebody should drive conservatively because fuel is "expensive" shows the financial position of the poster and the poster only.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Granted but this knowledge you have is something not of your own intellect as you got this from a forum not a life experience. Also, what forum is this? " money forum" doesnt sound like something that is real. Another thing, if you were rich why would you be concerned with hitting the revlimiter on your sentra when you could afford to own a project car. 

I have heard gripes about gas prices from rich and poor. Gas prices effect everyone. Especially the rich people who had to pay 90 bucks to fill up their hummer. Its their fault yes, but gas prices effect us all.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

If you really want to know it's the MSN Money forums.

Out of curiosity, why would having a project car be a precursor for somebody to be financially secure?

People that accumulate wealth early in life do so by living below their means. People that meet this criterion are not living the "bling bling" lifestyle you see portrayed on TV. People that are complaining about gas prices are doing so for a reason...because it's hurting them. You seem to be pre-occupied with the notion that because somebody has an expensive car, like a Hummer in your example, they must be well-off. If somebody is well-off, they're not complaining about $90 to fill a gas tank, trust me.  

I suggest you read a great book called "The Millionaire Next Door" - it clears up a lot of misconceptions about lifestyle choices made by folks that are in the upper ranks of net worth. Achieving certain levels of net worth or wealth or whatever does not mean that you drive super cars, own mansions, wear expensive clothing, or generally waste money. These are the sorts of things you often see done by those that do not know how to manage money but are enjoying sudden windfalls: lottery winners, newly minted pro-athletes, flash in the pan music stars, celeberities, etc. Granted, there are exceptions to every rule and there are exceptions to this rule. But the vast majority of millionaires and other high net worth folks are not the sort of people you could point at and say, "Yep, that guy/gal is well off."

I'm not sure what allows you to conclude what sort of knowledge I have, and why it's source should be something other than life experience. 

I'm not claiming to be rich, as I suspect to use the word rich conjures images of a charmed lifestyle we often see on shows like MTV Cribs, etc. I'm only stating that some people are not concerned about gas prices and what some consider to be expensive is quite affordable for others.


----------

